# Resources for Financial Help for Cancer Dogs?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of any resources for people needing some help in financing their dog's cancer treatments? I'm trying to gather some information for someone who needs a little help. Thanks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When Marie the Pug had cancer and had to go to Appleton for ICU, I was approved almost immediately for a Care Credit card. It was a lifesaver. The terms were very reasonable, and approval was super fast.

Her bill came to a little over $3500 just in Appleton and I'm still paying it off. It was worth it to give her a shot at making it.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

We used Care Credit when we had a kitty who swallowed beading thread and required emergency surgery. Sadly she didn't make it. Approval for the card was immediate.

It came in very handy for Cassie's hip replacement surgeries little over a year later.

Ideally I would have PetPlan pet insurance along with the card - I'm thinking about it.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann,
The "Magic Bullet Fund" is an organization that helps people that cannot afford chemo treatments for their dogs. 

Laurie Kaplan is the president and she is terrific. They helped me with Rusty. 

You do have to fax them your financial info, tax forms, etc so they can see if you qualify...

http://www.themagicbulletfund.org/


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> Ann,
> The "Magic Bullet Fund" is an organization that helps people that cannot afford chemo treatments for their dogs.
> 
> Laurie Kaplan is the president and she is terrific. They helped me with Rusty.
> ...


I went to visit the site as I read her book about 5 years ago. When I got to the site a picture of a golden popped up with the name Rusty. Is that your Rusty? 

What a wonderful thing Laurie Kaplan is doing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lilliam said:


> We used Care Credit when we had a kitty who swallowed beading thread and required emergency surgery. Sadly she didn't make it. Approval for the card was immediate.
> 
> It came in very handy for Cassie's hip replacement surgeries little over a year later.
> 
> Ideally I would have PetPlan pet insurance along with the card - I'm thinking about it.


Aw, so sorry your kitty didn't make it. Marie didn't make it either, but at least I knew I had done everything possible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! Does anyone know anything about something called a Percy Fund? I tried googling it but couldn't find anything relevant to dogs.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Aw, so sorry your kitty didn't make it. Marie didn't make it either, but at least I knew I had done everything possible.


Thank you! I'm sorry about your baby too...it's good to know there are options when you have an emergency!
Annie was an orphan kitty - a neighbour heard kittens crying and we went searching. I crawled under a fourplex and found the litter. Only Annie and a yellow kitty remained alive. My neighbour kept the yellow. She was only about six months when she died, poor baby. My fault for leaving the thread out, I still hate myself.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, Augie's Mom, that is MY RUSTY!!!!! They are a wonderful organization!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Care Credit and Wells Fargo*

I know vets usually have Wells Fargo or Care Credit-0% interest for different lengths of time. That's how we had to pay for Snobear's Bloat surgery.

I have a Financial Aid Document with places and orgs listed
If you email me I will send to you.

[email protected]


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I know vets usually have Wells Fargo or Care Credit-0% interest for different lengths of time. That's how we had to pay for Snobear's Bloat surgery.
> 
> I have a Financial Aid Document with places and orgs listed
> If you email me I will send to you.
> ...


Thanks I will email you! 

I found out the Magic Bullet Fund Pudden mentioned is related to the Persious Foundation (not Percy's Fund). I went on that website and cried over some of those beautiful pups (including handome Rusty) and their cancers. 

Once I got the right name I googled some more and cut and pasted a bunch of resources from all over North America and UK in a word document. When I have a little more free time I need to organize it, add any new ones from Karen's list and post it here and in the Health Section. There are some resources out there and it's not easy to find them when you are in a state of shock and distress due to a cherished pet's medical emergency.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think there is a thread on here that I bumped recently with a list of organization that help. It may be outdated, but it's a good resource. I'd have to check the threads again. It gets lost a lot.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I made that other thread a sticky.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think there is a thread on here that I bumped recently with a list of organization that help. It may be outdated, but it's a good resource. I'd have to check the threads again. It gets lost a lot.


Kimm, *Thanks!* This was a thread I was hoping was on the forum but it didn't turn up when I did a search. I probably didn't use the right search word or key. 

Beau Shel, *Thank you* for making this a sticky. I just saw it in the Health Forum. When someone is stressed about their pet and needs help they may not be able to concentrate enough to find that help. Having it at their fingertips as a sticky is a good thing.

As time permits I will go over Kimm's list, what I found and see if there is anything to add. My guess is no because Kimm's has a lot of what I found. I'll check links to make sure they are active though. If anyone is interested I can pull out those dedicated to cancer expenses to post here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The only way I find it is to search through all the threads started by Kimm. Ack!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the thread. It was a sticky under health. It has information on kinds of dogs and issues. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=17429


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I went to WSU in Pullman WA, they had different grants for Allie and her cancer. I also applied for Care Credit and was approved immediately. There was a 90 day same as cash that I used. 
I would ask - especially if you opt for a vet college, there may be grants out there for those that don't have funds. I know when I have a little more money, I'm going to donate some money to WSU -Vet College - just for people that are cramped for money. It was a Godsend for me this past January!


----------

